# Wanted to give Daisy Powerline a Wooden handle



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Was bored one day and ordered a 7 dollar daisy powerline kinda like I use to have as a kid. Decided to give it a wooden handle to see if it would actually function right. It definetly did work the way I wanted it to, but was tough to get all the pieces to fit in properly. Will probably buy another to give it a better fit and have a different process to make handle look better. Will keep working and modding this one to make it look even better.





  








Daisy Powerline4




__
dogcatchersito


__
Jul 28, 2019











  








Daisy Powerline3




__
dogcatchersito


__
Jul 28, 2019











  








Daisy Powerline2




__
dogcatchersito


__
Jul 28, 2019











  








Daisy Powerline1




__
dogcatchersito


__
Jul 28, 2019


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a good mod!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks great! That looks like the B52 model I think. I've wanted to try something similar with a Barnett Blackwidow frame I have. If you give it another go I'd love to see what process you use to make the handle. It seemed a bit challenging to me. Still, looks like a great workable slingshot you've got there, and I always have to give the edge to wood over plastic for aesthetics.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shoot yeah that looks good


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Looks great! That looks like the B52 model I think. I've wanted to try something similar with a Barnett Blackwidow frame I have. If you give it another go I'd love to see what process you use to make the handle. It seemed a bit challenging to me. Still, looks like a great workable slingshot you've got there, and I always have to give the edge to wood over plastic for aesthetics.


It was a challenge to get the bent tube to stay in place on the wood. So I believe the next time around I will use hdpe or resin to poor around the bent tubing getting it to become a flat layer to work with. Instead of sanding and chiseling spaces for it.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

**UPDATE**

The handle felt a little small for my meaty mitts. So I added another piece of wood to it that came from a branch. I want to say it was maple but I could be off since I mixed my wood pieces. So here is a look at the increase in size of the handle so far. Still a ways off from smoothing everything down, but getting there.

Forgot to take a picture after I leveled the piece and attached it. Stopped myself from progressing too much further before pics captured.





  








Daisy handle1




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 1, 2019











  








Daisy handle2




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 1, 2019








These are of the rough shape and smoothing out what I have so far.




  








Daisy handle3




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 1, 2019











  








Daisy handle4




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 1, 2019


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Update for the Wooden handle the fattening up is working making it a real handle. Still in the roughing stage and will start getting some filler to get everything smoothed out.





  








Daisy pummel1




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 6, 2019











  








Daisy pummel2




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 6, 2019











  








Daisy pummel3




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 6, 2019











  








Daisy pummel4




__
dogcatchersito


__
Aug 6, 2019


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

I found my childhood wrist rocket too. Its gonna get modded too . Wrist support is coming off and its gonna get a new handle. Mine has an angled top. Forks are pointing upwards. So i guess it needs a little beating to get the right shape


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Ubamajuba said:


> I found my childhood wrist rocket too. Its gonna get modded too . Wrist support is coming off and its gonna get a new handle. Mine has an angled top. Forks are pointing upwards. So i guess it needs a little beating to get the right shape


When you get started on your project please let me know. May give me ideas on the next Daisy I will do. I have enjoyed the bargain strength I get from the slingshot and ability to modify to my hearts content. Very interested on your project.


----------

